# Garage and Driveway Refurb



## MarcFrs350 (Jan 8, 2011)

I moved into my new house in January. As most people one of the main features I wanted was a double garage or in this case as near as.

So far I have managed to get a fair bit done over the summer. I'm just down to the last few jobs now. Not all the pictures are in order as I lost my way with the photo taking as the work progressed.

Here is the house and garage when I first moved in:









I started off with battening the internal breeze blocked walls and the ceiling. In my last garage I just painted them, but with this being an older house there was quite a lot of existing cables that I wanted to hide and plaster boarding the walls obviously gave the best finish.





Followed on with fitting the plasterboard and running the new lights and socket cables:







I painted the external brick walls with sandtex. I didn't want to reduce the width of the garage anymore than necessary even though its more than wide enough for the one car. Never know, hopefully I will be squeezing two toys in at some point.



Whilst I was doing all the work in the garage, I wanted to replace the tired concrete driveway. So after looking at a few options I thought I would give the imprinted concrete a whirl.









As often tends to happen. After replacing the driveway the rest of the area was looking dated and I wanted to add some colour as the house was looking a little dull. Had a bit of a wait, but finally the guys came and did a cracking job of laying the artificial turf.







They where pleased to have some grass back at the new house



Now that the dirty work was finished it was time for a nicer coloured door. The old blue one wasn't that old, but it had been catching on the frame and scratching it. Did look into painting it, but with a roller it didn't seem a viable option. Took down the old and strangely positioned lantern and replaced with these LED spot lights. The frame needs finishing properly, but I might replace all the cladding.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Really like the contrast on the artificial turf against the concrete.

If you don't mind me asking, ball park what is the cost on the imprinted concrete, which I'm guessing was priced per m2?


----------



## MarcFrs350 (Jan 8, 2011)

Meanwhile, back in the garage:

Been finishing the walls ready for painting and got the lights sorted. I thought 4 would be enough, but starting to wish I had fitted 6 as when I have been polishing the car its a bit shadowed still.











I had my eye on these tiles for the last garage, but didn't seem worth the bother for a single that I couldn't work in. Was advised on the heavy duty ones rather than the seamless ones due to the size of the garage. Time will tell how they wear. I have the black skirting with grey inset to fit still.





Now onto the units. I did think about the new age or similar, but I had seen these and thought they tied in with my theme really well.



Picked up a new motor along the way, just happened to be grey as well.







I am nearly there now. Have most of the skirting down. Boxed in the meter on the right and the consumer unit is boxed into the unit on the wall. Just going to replace the internal door for a new fire door. Got the sockets wired in and the heater too. My tools and cleaning products are finding their way back in.


----------



## MarcFrs350 (Jan 8, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> Really like the contrast on the artificial turf against the concrete.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, ball park what is the cost on the imprinted concrete, which I'm guessing was priced per m2?


I had a few quotes at the time. As with many things prices varied a lot. In the end this cost £3500. I can't remember if they gave me a price per M2.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow nice job :thumb:
Looks stunning


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice, are they the RTEK tiles ?


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Great work and cracking Car. Are the wall and base units a branded name, they look great.


----------



## MarcFrs350 (Jan 8, 2011)

cleancar said:


> very nice, are they the RTEK tiles ?


Thanks. They are Mototile.



DouglasH said:


> Great work and cracking Car. Are the wall and base units a branded name, they look great.


I got the units and top from Ikea. They didn't work out much cheaper than the metal units, but I liked the finish off them and the fact I could design how I wanted to. They do them in gloss red as well which was my original plan, but I decided on playing safe.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is one garage I can only dream of having, stunning work, nice and bright, floor tiles suite the decor, as for the outside, HUGE improvement; it all fits in really well and the artificial grass adds depth to the overall look. Money,time and effort really well spent. :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Love it. Absolutely love it pal :thumb:


----------



## Luke81 (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice place!


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Very Cool


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

The whole project looks fantastic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

That looks a treat. Is the drive slippy when wet?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Improvement


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Fantastic looking mate. What a transformation!


----------



## BenEarles (Sep 27, 2014)

Top work! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcFrs350 (Jan 8, 2011)

alfajim said:


> That looks a treat. Is the drive slippy when wet?


Thanks for the compliments.

The driveway isn't slippery at all. They told me when I got quote that it will have a glossy appearance to begin with but fade to matt after a few months.


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks stunning, well done!


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW...... done a top job of that fella!!

Cant believe you changed your car to match your garage though..... that's def a bit OCD.... pmsl!!!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great, very similar to someone elses front drive on here done a while back.... love the pressed concrete.... cars not bad either lol


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

fantastic work and spaces inside and out now :thumb:

Artificial grass and printed concrete contrast really well too. 

Top job


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

Fantastic transformation.. the grass really brings out the colours from the concrete and the garage door.. looks brilliant.

Though are you going to paint that concrete leap between the garage door and the drive way, as that's the only thing that looks out of place?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vxrsteve (Dec 30, 2010)

love what you have done with the garage mate may i ask what lights you have and where you got them thanks


----------



## Deano26 (Oct 11, 2016)

Very nice. Recognise the Reg on the R8. Stelongys old one?


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice job on the whole project.


----------



## cosmicremedy (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking good. Can i ask where you got your lights from?

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

wow! very impressed, driveway, garden area, garage and car all look fantastic! great work, very jealous


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

This is cool AF! What a difference from the beginning!


----------



## MarcFrs350 (Jan 8, 2011)

Deano26 said:


> Very nice. Recognise the Reg on the R8. Stelongys old one?


Yes thats right. Very well looked after car.


----------



## MarcFrs350 (Jan 8, 2011)

cosmicremedy said:


> Looking good. Can i ask where you got your lights from?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Martin


They where from CEF. Think they worked out about £200 for the 4. Been pleased with the light from them. Kind of wish I had gone with 6 just for total overkill.


----------



## MarcFrs350 (Jan 8, 2011)

legend139 said:


> Fantastic transformation.. the grass really brings out the colours from the concrete and the garage door.. looks brilliant.
> 
> Though are you going to paint that concrete leap between the garage door and the drive way, as that's the only thing that looks out of place?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, thats on the to do list. As well changing the front door and retrimming the garage door frame and the front door step is changing to mosaic tiles, but perhaps a job for the spring. I am reluctantly moving back indoors now.


----------



## MrChips (Mar 18, 2011)

Cracking job, and getting the outside done at the same time makes a load of difference!


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

Top work and excellent transformation mate both inside and out!!


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

We need some detailing pics of that new motor as well.....!


----------



## Sj2112 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jesus, great turn around and nice motor


----------

